# Could this be the phone that blows away them all?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Is this the new 4G phone from Sprint that will leave Blackberrys and the iPhone in the dust?

Word on it so far has been nothing short of awesome.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks VERY promising, and April 16th my contract is up with AT&T :grin:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Only issue I see is no AMOLED.

Hopefully all these cool phones will put some pressure on Apple to actually do some cool stuff with the next iPhone. Still a great phone, but things are getting kind of stagnant over in Cupertino.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Only issue I see is no *AMOLED*.
> 
> Hopefully all these cool phones will put some pressure on Apple to actually do some cool stuff with the next iPhone. Still a great phone, but things are getting kind of stagnant over in Cupertino.


Aren't AMOLED screens notorious for being difficult to see what is on the screen in bright sunlight?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I think that's the case with just about any type of phone. After all, direct, strong sunlight makes anything difficult to see.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Wellllll..... First of all there's the stress of walking into a Sprint location. I detest that Nextel "chirp" noise and I'm certainly not interested in going into their "nest."

But putting that silliness aside, it may be the best phone for a lot of people but without true Outlook integration I'll pass.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wellllll..... First of all there's the stress of walking into a Sprint location. I detest that Nextel "chirp" noise and I'm certainly not interested in going into their "nest."
> 
> But putting that silliness aside, it may be the best phone for a lot of people but without true Outlook integration I'll pass.


No outlook intergration and from what I can see no active sync integration (unless I missed it) will make it a dead issue at the Exchange shops. We have disallowed any Android phone until it has full integration with active sync without the use of 3rd party bandaids. Which reminds me I need to light a fire under our phone rep, been a few weeks since i last did that.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I detest that Nextel "chirp" noise...


If you're referring to their "Direct Connect" chirp, that's virtually nonexistent. First, it was the absolute best direct talk/push to talk of any provider. The others paled in comparison to its quality. Second, since taking over Nextel, Sprint has pretty much bastardized that company and decimated its technology.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Wellllll..... First of all there's the stress of walking into a Sprint location. I detest that Nextel "chirp" noise and I'm certainly not interested in going into their "nest."


It could be worse. Working in the construction industry, I am around them all the time. (though much less than it used to be)

For 10 years probably, I used one all day every day as the main way of communicating with superintendents on projects I was managing. Also, lots of subcontractors used them and when they first came out, the Direct connect minutes were way cheaper than cell minutes.

Couple that with the fact that DC minutes were billed by the second and when you are not holding the button down (like pauses between thoughts, each side of the conversation) the clock stops and it was the main way to get people outside the office.

In an office where 4 or 5 project managers were in and out all day plus admin people needing to talk to field guys and you could hear those chirps in bursts starting once every minute or two.

As cell minutes have gotten so cheap and Sprint has trampled all over the NEXTEL side as mentioned causing many to go with just plain cell phones and I have changed my job slightly, I luckily am not around them near as much as I used to be.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> No outlook intergration and from what I can see no active sync integration (unless I missed it) will make it a dead issue at the Exchange shops. We have disallowed any Android phone until it has full integration with active sync without the use of 3rd party bandaids. Which reminds me I need to light a fire under our phone rep, been a few weeks since i last did that.


It doesn't help everyone, but Touchdown is a lot more than a bandaid. It's a very full featured app. On Exchange data, it gets rid of the pattern lock vulnerability, supports all the wiping etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would like to see a full-featured app that could sync 2 different phones to the same set of outlook data. HTC has such an app but it doesn't seem to be offered with carrier-locked phones in the US.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But putting that silliness aside, it may be the best phone for a lot of people but without true Outlook integration I'll pass.


Agreed. Outlook integration is an absolute must.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

It will be the flavor of the month. And being on Sprint won't help it one bit.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Its Sprint, who cares :lol:

Seriously though, their coverage has always sucked majorly around here and their consumer CS is way worse than even the other cell phone companies 

Looks like very nice hardware though. Sadly people are too iPhone crazy to care. Android is pretty nice for those of us that don't use exchange/outlook.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Grentz said:


> Its Sprint, who cares :lol:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I had Sprint once, never again. Being on hold for three hours trying to activate, even went to a store with it and just told they couldn't help. I almost told them to forget it right then.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

I've been with Sprint since 1992 and don't have any major complaints. Good coverage, good features, good price.

Dave


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

drded said:


> I've been with Sprint since 1992 and don't have any major complaints. Good coverage, good features, good price.
> 
> Dave


Same here, Dave, except since 1997. And I'll be looking closely at this phone!


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Its Sprint, who cares :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, their coverage has always sucked majorly around here and their consumer CS is way worse than even the other cell phone companies
> 
> Looks like very nice hardware though. Sadly people are too iPhone crazy to care. Android is pretty nice for those of us that don't use exchange/outlook.


I was warry of Sprint as I had heard numerous CS horror stories. In Oct '08 I switched to Sprint and couldn't be happier. Their 3g is shared w/ VZW, so nationwide coverage is fantastic (and yes, I do know that it can/does differ in specific markets, but my personal experience has been equal to or better than friends with VZW) and the price is fantastic! My wife and I have a family plan w/ 1500 minutes (note, calls to ANY wireless phone are "free" and don't count toward the 1500 minute max), gps, unlimited text and unlimited data. With my work discount our bill is $106 (including state and fed tax).

That being said, this phone looks awesome, but I'll have to pass w/out the exchange suport. I'm very curious about the win7 moble platform that will be released later this year. No idea which carrier(s) will have the phone(s).


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

I am excited about this phone. Living here in Vegas, Clear has almost the whole town covered, so 4G will be looking great right out of the box.

I sync right now my Outlook through Google Sync...seems to work fine. For Exchange, I have seen some 3rd party software...plus some hardware manufacturers (Motorola) have included means. I think, once Android gets more business oriented phones...then you'll see more Exchange support efforts. They can't just shut the door on businesses.


----------

